# Halford Carrera Vengeance E vs Carrera Crossfire (Womans)



## Tithras (23 Aug 2021)

Good afternoon,
I am looking to buy my wife an ebike so that she can commute to her new job 3 days a week, this job is 6 miles each way.

Popping into Halfords we are considering either the Vengeance or Crossfire and wanted to know what's people opinions on them? While I would love to throw money at the problem and spend 3k for a Bosch motor e-bike I cant so my budget is £1500!

Regards,
P


----------



## cyberknight (23 Aug 2021)

@Drago knows about carrera e bikes


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2021)

The modern Suntour HESC+ is pretty decent with little in the way of recurrent faults, so as good a bet as a Bosch or better. Thats not say its infallible, but there are no consistent faults of similar types like the earlier HESC system.

Rather than the Vengeance id suggest the Subway E in a suitable size - i think they actually do ladies sizes as well. Robust, comfortable, powerful climbers with 60Nm motors (your good ladies legs will still have to work though) and youre not paying extra for the frankly appalling Suntour suspension forks.

The money saved would kit her out with mudguards, lights, lock etc, and still dpgive you change for a pint while shes at work.


----------



## Tithras (23 Aug 2021)

Thanks Drago, the reason for looking at the Crossfire was the better power assist rather than the suspension but now I have looked both the Subway and Crossfire they have the same torque but just less battery distance, 40 v 60.

We are popping down tonight so ill take a look in store.


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Aug 2021)

12 miles per day is relatively short distance, if its a flat route. She would (safely) get 2 days riding before a recharge. If its hilly then dont be surprised she needs to recharge each night. 

Is she a rider already? If so the commute would easily be done in low assist mode. 

The bikes are all a pretty much the same, excluding suspension features. Both lack mudguards or decent lights. Both are a must for all year round commuting.

Something like this with mudguards, lights, pannier rack and Bosch motor and not much more 

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...X&ved=0ahUKEwiL8ITsu8fyAhVIZcAKHY-NAj8QrRIIJg


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2021)

Im near on 19 stone and can realistically get 30 miles from the Subway, a bit less if im lazy, a bit more if im brave. Mrs Tithras will easily manage work and back twice on a Subway.


----------



## gbb (23 Aug 2021)

If I'm reading the right specs..the things I'd be considering for commuting were....
Vengeance 
8 speed
Mechanical brakes
40 miles range
Mtb tyres
Suntour Eco motor(I cant see what Nm it is, I guess less than 60)

Crossfire
9 speed
Hydraulic brakes (these ones on my Crossfire are really really good)
700c tyres
Suntour Performance motor 60Nm,. (Mine has the HESC 50nm motor and while it's not hilly here, it's never struggled)

Theres a lot extra in the Crossfire and an unknown (motor torque) in the Vengeance. My Crossfire has around 3500 miles on it and it's been very good generally and still going well, albeit with a bit of drop off in achievable mileage. If the local terrain is hilly, higher motor torque will be important. 
The Vengeance would be better on tracks and trails, Crossfire more suited to road and cycle way but equally functions ok on tracks and trails.
The forks are mediocre, I assume the Vengeance ones are too, I just lock mine out.
Very well built bikes for the money no doubt about it.

I assume the old cut out problems have long since been ironed out...anyone any experience with the newer models?


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2021)

The cut out affected the pre 2020 MY versions, so has been designed out since late summer 2019.


----------



## Tithras (24 Aug 2021)

Cheers all, purchased the Subway with a ton of accessories.

Will see how it goes


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2021)

Ah, a wise choice sir. I hope Mrs Tithras has many enjoable rides to work.


----------

